# my weight gain is starting to slow down. normal??



## fidgets mammy

honest ive bn bloody obsessed with this weight gain for twin pregnancies-not obsessed in the i dont want to [put it on, but ive bn paranoid ive not put on enough. 

anyway i have put on enough up to now, in fact im 2lb off two stone gain since 10wks im now 26wks(tomorrow). 

id put on 24lbs by 24wks which i read was recommended. 
and these past few weeks i put on on 3lb in two weeks then in the last week only 1lb. 

im now 10st 5lb. 

did anyone else find they put on loads to start with but then started slowing down??

also feel free to give me a slap for being sdo bloody stupid worrying about it.


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi - bearing in mind that I only put on 34Ibs in total by 38wks, then my weight gain must have slowed at some point. I didn't stress about it at all so didn't notice when and how I gained it, but I think it was evenly spread - 20Ibs by the third trimester, then another 14 or so thereafter.

The boys were big and healthy anyway, so the weight gained must have been enough. Just make sure to eat when you feel hungry, and that your diet contains plenty of fresh veg, fruit, and proteins. I didnt watch what I ate, but I tried to make sure what I did eat was good stuff (with the odd cream cake thrown in of course lol). Hope that helps x


----------



## fidgets mammy

yeh im trying to eat healthy with the odd treats of course. and im drinking loads of fresh orange as im on iron tablets. ive got a scan on tue so ill find out how theyve grown then.


----------



## henrysmumkaz

Yup!! Me, I think I stopped growing at about 32 weeks. I was measuring two weeks behind for a singleton, nevermind twins, at 37+4 when I was induced. Honestly, smallest twin bump ever. But I was HUGE at 13 weeks and grew beautifully until then 32 x


----------



## arj

Oh man, Im still bloody growing and gaining like there's no tomorrow! My babies are each bigger than most singletons, Im anxious for my 28 week scan, hoping they're slowing down! Ive gained 16 kg's (a little over 2 and a half stone), Id say your weight gain is pretty good.
Unlike a friend of mine who is 30 weeks with twins and has LOST 18lbs!


----------



## ClairHawkins

I dont know yet but it is interesting to know what you ladies are gaining, I have gained 18lbs in 6 weeks :blush: omg hope it calms down a bit but I think now I can actually eat again I have gone a little mad!!! I hope it does slow down a little!!!!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

well everyone is amazed ive put on almost two stone, only two lb off it. my friend said shes still jealous of my figure. i was at my sisters engagement on friday and i got so many compliments, i had a very fitted black maternity dress on that clung to my bump and everyone said my bump was huge but from the back i dont even look pregnant. i was very pleased.

as long as the girls are growing good im happy. but i just cant get my head round the fact theres two in there. its as if its just suddenly dawned on me and i find it unreal.

im feeling one more than the other at the mo, maybe its their positions. and im in serious nesting mode!!!! must stop.


----------



## TTCnum2

I've only gained 10lbs so far at 26 weeks.... It was 11lbs, but I had lost 1 at my last appt. As long as the babies are measuring ok your weight is not an issue. I was really worried too about my weight, especially seeing how about 9 of those 10lbs were gained AFTER 21 weeks(i had only gained 1.6lbs up until 21 weeks), and I was also told to try to gain 24 by 24 weeks, but they aren't to worried as every ultrasound the boys are right on track, weighing almost a week ahead actually and I measure well at 6 weeks ahead belly wise. If you weight worried your doctors I'm sure they would tell you, if not, well your just being a good mom by worrying but try to relax. They will talk to you about your weight if they need to :o It's not so much your wight that's important, your nutrition is what's important.


----------



## arj

You can have some of my 35lb weight gain if you like!!! :pizza:
Im actually gonna cut my eating back to mainly salads etc as both babies are measuring big, and Im starting to get a decent amount of body fat, dont wanna keep going at this rate!
FM where are you getting most your kicks? For me its on my right side about an inch under the ribs, feels like little feet rolling around and kicking etc
TTC is your fundal height measuring 6 weeks ahead? Mine at my 25 week appointment was measuring 31-32 cms, exactly the same as it was at 21 weeks! Which I find strange as my tummy has definitely grown since then... :huh:


----------



## fidgets mammy

well i neednt have worried!! the girls are measuring fab! 2lb 2 and 2lb 6 ish. and both have very long legs. the girls are transverse with one curled around the other, on opposite directions. they were measuring near the top centile today and the midwife said after 28wks they can usually determine whether they will bw big or small babies.
im amazed they are those weights already!!


----------



## TTCnum2

Arj, yes my fundal height has been measuring 6 weeks ahead consistently my last 3 appts. My boys have also been in the same position over that period of time. Baby A is head down and baby B is breech. I hope they stay that so I have probably have a vaginal, but that's still a ways away for them to not move.lol


----------



## arj

fidgets mammy said:


> well i neednt have worried!! the girls are measuring fab! 2lb 2 and 2lb 6 ish. and both have very long legs. the girls are transverse with one curled around the other, on opposite directions. they were measuring near the top centile today and the midwife said after 28wks they can usually determine whether they will bw big or small babies.
> im amazed they are those weights already!!

WOW those are great weights!!! 2lbs 6!!! At 26 weeks! Nice work Fidgetsmammy!


----------



## arj

TTCnum2 said:


> Arj, yes my fundal height has been measuring 6 weeks ahead consistently my last 3 appts. My boys have also been in the same position over that period of time. Baby A is head down and baby B is breech. I hope they stay that so I have probably have a vaginal, but that's still a ways away for them to not move.lol

That's how my boys are sitting too! Hoping my twin A also stays head down as I want a vaginal too.. 
At 22 weeks they were the other way round, so I hope they dont keep changing all the time


----------



## arj

CHeck that chart out FM, your babies are measuring well ahead! 26 weeks the chart says 1llb14oz... 
Cant wait to see what mine are at my 28 week scan :)

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## fidgets mammy

i check that chart every time ive bn. its great. im really proud their doing so good. apparently after 28wks genetics kick in and thats when they can determine thier estimated size. but i know they can start slowing down from now on. but yeh so far in the midwives words-ive grown two good size babies. its nuts my son was only 6lb 12 two wks late. 

i hope i can continue to feed them well and keep them in.


----------



## arj

fidgets mammy said:


> i check that chart every time ive bn. its great. im really proud their doing so good. apparently after 28wks genetics kick in and thats when they can determine thier estimated size. but i know they can start slowing down from now on. but yeh so far in the midwives words-ive grown two good size babies. its nuts my son was only 6lb 12 two wks late.
> 
> i hope i can continue to feed them well and keep them in.

It will be interesting, as my son and daughter were right on time at mid to late 9 pounds.. And my twins are measuring pretty much exactly what yours are, a couple weeks ahead of themselves!! 
When is your next scan? It seems our scans are two weeks out from each other, my next one is at 28+3 (on May 25th).


----------



## fidgets mammy

My next one is the 25th. Then every other friday from there ive bn changed from a monday/tue clinic to a friday so they can monitor my condition. 

I got my boobs re measured too! Check me out i was a 32d snd im now a 34/36dd. Woohoo.


----------



## arj

Go the boobs! I was a full A/ small Bcup.. Now Im a good D, altho they dont point upward anymore, the weight is pulling them down! Still, Ill take it!
Oh so we get our scans on the same day then! My scans (thus far) are a month apart, Im hoping they dont drop them to fortnightly as I live an hour away from the hospital and have to find babysitters to look after my kids. They did say tho that they might, and even might make me do weekly doppler visits at the end! Screw that, ive got my own doppler, Ill do it myself!
Itll be fun to see how much different in size our babies are on the 25th, Ill be 28+3 weeks then. Hey you havent posted a bump pic in ages!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

I tried last night abd it wouldnt send. 

My scan ill be 28 + 5.


----------



## Ilikecake

It's so interesting to see and hear about weight gain in multiples pregnancy.

I've been "lucky" so far and i've only put on 1lb, I have absolutely no idea if that's normal I shall be stalking this thread throughout my pregnancy though.


----------



## arj

Ilikecake said:


> It's so interesting to see and hear about weight gain in multiples pregnancy.
> 
> I've been "lucky" so far and i've only put on 1lb, I have absolutely no idea if that's normal I shall be stalking this thread throughout my pregnancy though.

I think I had gained about 3 or 4 lbs by then, but by 26 weeks Im up 35lbs! It kinda all went on starting round 14 weeks.. But I am prone to weight gain if I dont diet hard core (which I dont do in pregnancy). Youll be fine! 1lb is great!


----------



## menb

TTCnum2 said:


> I've only gained 10lbs so far at 26 weeks.... It was 11lbs, but I had lost 1 at my last appt. As long as the babies are measuring ok your weight is not an issue. I was really worried too about my weight, especially seeing how about 9 of those 10lbs were gained AFTER 21 weeks(i had only gained 1.6lbs up until 21 weeks), and I was also told to try to gain 24 by 24 weeks, but they aren't to worried as every ultrasound the boys are right on track, weighing almost a week ahead actually and I measure well at 6 weeks ahead belly wise. If you weight worried your doctors I'm sure they would tell you, if not, well your just being a good mom by worrying but try to relax. They will talk to you about your weight if they need to :o It's not so much your wight that's important, your nutrition is what's important.




arj said:


> You can have some of my 35lb weight gain if you like!!! :pizza:
> Im actually gonna cut my eating back to mainly salads etc as both babies are measuring big, and Im starting to get a decent amount of body fat, dont wanna keep going at this rate!
> FM where are you getting most your kicks? For me its on my right side about an inch under the ribs, feels like little feet rolling around and kicking etc
> TTC is your fundal height measuring 6 weeks ahead? Mine at my 25 week appointment was measuring 31-32 cms, exactly the same as it was at 21 weeks! Which I find strange as my tummy has definitely grown since then... :huh:

Well, I'm 24.2 weeks and I've only gained 9 pounds. At first, I was really worried, but both babies are growing fine and I'm measuring 8 weeks ahead. I don't know what fundal height actually is, but when I asked the doc about my weight/growth, he said I'm measuring the same as a women in her 32nd week of a singleton pregnancy and not to worry.

I guess the fact that I crave broccoli and pineapple helps a little too. Well, that and sherbet ice cream! :haha:


----------



## fidgets mammy

Well so much for my weight slowing down. I got weighed in fri and ive put on another 3lb in 6days!!! 
10st8 now. My bloody god.


----------



## arj

fidgets mammy said:


> Well so much for my weight slowing down. I got weighed in fri and ive put on another 3lb in 6days!!!
> 10st8 now. My bloody god.

Hahahaha Mine is the same! Our babies are just growing up a storm in there! 
So what is your weight gain in total? Mine is around 38lbs now! :pizza:

Some one said to me the other day "you're all babies"... If that was the case, Id be having some _seriously_ huge babies!
Then again, I wouldnt be happy if someone said I was all fat!...


----------



## kcoennen

My weight gain has slowed down. Since my last dr appointment 4 weeks ago, I've only gained 2 pounds. In total, I've gained 28 pounds. At 24 weeks, my stomach is measuring 30 weeks. In pictures, I don't look any different from 20 weeks to 24 weeks, but I sure feel like it!!!


----------



## fidgets mammy

My total weight gain since i was 10wks is 31lb. Thats in 17 wks!!! I feel heavy too. I only put this much on throughout my whole preg with finn and that was going two wks over.


----------



## Bon18

Now I feel like a baby elephant, I put on 7 lbs by the end of first tri... I have no idea what my gain is at now but I prefer to be blissfully unaware...


----------

